# Pageing mit JSp&Servlet



## carpe (22. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte auf meiner jsp Seite ein pageing programmieren so wie google seins 
(Zurück  1  2  3  4  5    Weiter ).Ich weiss aber nicht wie man sowas macht.

Kann mir Bitte jemand ein paar Tipps geben.
Ich war schon auf der (<jsptags> Pager Tag Library ) Seite , nix verstanden.

Danke im voraus

Gruss


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2011)

Google vielleicht?

"JSP paging" bringt mehr als genug Ergebnisse...


----------



## ARadauer (22. Jul 2011)

Ich würd mir ein Objekt machen, dass die nötigen Infos dazu hält. Wie viele Ergebnisse sinds insgesamt, wie viele pro Seite, auf welche Seite sind wir gerade. Dann kannst du dir methoden schreiben, wie viele seiten haben wir, gehts noch nach vor, gehts noch zurück usw...


----------



## carpe (22. Jul 2011)

Danke


----------



## carpe (22. Jul 2011)

Keine einfache Sache !


----------



## mjustin (14. Aug 2011)

Diese Seite enthält fertigen Code für JSF, der aber auch als Inspiration für andere Frameworks brauchbar ist: The BalusC Code: Using datatables

Eine fortgeschrittene Version die JDBC Features nutzt um nicht die gesamte Datentabelle am Anfang einzulesen ist unter The BalusC Code: Effective datatable paging and sorting


----------

